# Here is another healthy and positive article with someone from experience



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.articlesbase.com/non-fiction-articles/anxiety-and-panic-how-i-overcame-depersonalization-29376.html

also this

http://ezinearticles.com/?Depersonalization---Nothing-in-Life-Is-Permanent,-Not-Even-Your-Depersonalization!&id=5887229

funny how we tend to dwell on the negative when there is so much possitive


----------

